# Rotten Eggs and April Fools Card Exchange



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Will do an unlimited number and will send anywhere. PM me if you want to exchange.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I said I was going to join the rotten egg exchange so here I am  Not sure if mine are going to be rotten though, they may just be straight up cute Easter.

Right now I'm going to stick with 10 and I will mail anywhere. PM your info.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Here comes bunny rotten tail hopping down the stinky trail
Got lots of rotten greetings to spread 
Bunny rotten tail will send anywhere


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Bunny rotten tail has lots of eggs to deliver


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

hmmm not sure if I will participate in this one.

Have not been inspired yet for a card design. We shall see.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

It's just fun to see the jack of lantern stamps on our cards thru out the year
I ordered more the post office has not sold out yet


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

hallowmas said:


> It's just fun to see the jack of lantern stamps on our cards thru out the year
> I ordered more the post office has not sold out yet


I should try and get more. I used all I had. So we still have a while for folks to sign up but if it's stays just us 3 are we still doing it?? I'm game if you guys are.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Yes indeed


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Yay! Mine will probably be a mix of Easter & St. Patty's day, even though technically since Easter is so late this year, the St. Patty's day part of them will be late....

Can't help it - I love both holidays! Though I'd trade them all for a second Halloween....

Anyway, I will send anywhere and no limit! Will start sending out the PMs tomorrow...


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I kinda like the fact Easter is a bit later this year. Gives a little time between Vampy Valentines and Easter Exchanges. I'd love to due a wicked Leprechaun Card Exchange but I think only 4 weeks between exchanges might not be a long enough time to do it. I believe Easter will fall on April Fools day next year. That will be a fun card exchange. Instead of Rotten Eggs it can be Foolish Clown Bunnies and Leprechauns.


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Woohoo! Looking forward to this exchange! I'm in and will exchange anywhere and no limit


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

Count me in anywhere and unlimited. They won't be late this time!! Sorry the vampy valentines were so late.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

No worries on the lateness... Your Valentine card was very welcome. It arrived yesterday... It would have been my son's 35th birthday and the first since he passed so it was a very nice little ray of sunshine. Your heart was a lovely touch. There was a reason you sent your card out late.


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> No worries on the lateness... Your Valentine card was very welcome. It arrived yesterday... It would have been my son's 35th birthday and the first since he passed so it was a very nice little ray of sunshine. Your heart was a lovely touch. There was a reason you sent your card out late.


So glad it made it safely and so glad I was able to provide a little sunshine for you!!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I wasn't going to sign up and clicked away from the thread.......and then ideas started popping into my head so I just have to get in on this!

Unlimited & anywhere


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

hallowmas said:


> It's just fun to see the jack of lantern stamps on our cards thru out the year
> I ordered more the post office has not sold out yet


That's a good idea! I still have some, but I'm gonna order more, too.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

OH RAGE~!!!! Somehow my USPS account is disabled since I ordered my Halloween stamps in September. I tried signing up again, going thru the whole ordeal of finding an available screen name, name, address, security questions and all that BS, and it tells me that they already have my info in their system and to use that login. 
Why, why WHY do I need an account anyway, just to buy flippin' stamps?????

(rant over, thanks!)


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I've had things like that happen all the time with internet sites. You've already made an account but we can't find you. I have one mailing list account with Yahoo I think it is that still has a 4 letter password... Gosh remember when we only needed 4 letters LOL... I have tried to update it for years but because I had to place a block of some kind way way way back... my neices were using it for some teenage BS I've never been able to update it. Now that mailing list have mostly gone the way of the dinosaurs it's become a moot point. 

I'm hoping like Christmas stamps the Halloween ones will be popular enough to have new designs every year... fingers crossed.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Well if we purchase all they have maybe they will put out different ones
I will go onto the Web site and post that under the how are we doing section
Suggest other halloween designs like the retro blow molds


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I wish I had gotten the Universal Monster stamps when they were out years and YEARS ago. Would be cool if they reissued them. Canada has done Haunted Canada postage stamps now for a number of years I believe all based on local ghost stories. https://www.canadapost.ca/web/en/search.page?query=haunted+canada&segment=Shop&segmentid=4&rankboost=kmuserid%404%4010000&LOCALE=en 

It's unfortunate that the US doesn't do something similar. With the rich history of ghost stories we could have some great stamps.


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm in! time to look for inspiration on pinterest lol


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Slowly more peeps to join in on the rotten egg xchange


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

The usps took their sweet ol' time but they finally re-activated my account and I was able to order more JOL stamps! <expletives> 

On an unrelated note....I wonder if I can find a leprechaun outfit that fits a 3 foot skeleton.....?


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Going to give this a bump up in hopes we get more takers


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Bunny rotten tail wants to leave a trail of rotten greetings in your mail box
With jack o lantern stamps


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

been working on my cards for an hour or so this morning, picked out color and cutting out sizes ect. I'm trying to get ahead since time seems to never be on my side. My only grumble about these exchanges has nothing to do with the exchanges themselves but about how I have to make my cards...they have to be so flat ! I want to add dimension and embellishment to them and it costs so much extra to send them that way if they can't go through their little machine. Oh well, not a big deal just something that impacts my creativity dang it.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I totally understand costs limiting how creative we can be. I've had this issue once or twice when I've added a little "gift" to my cards. I get to the PO, they tell us I think it'll ship with a normal stamp, that they would let it go through BUT they warn the arriving PO might reject it as being a little too thick and send it back to for more postage, delaying it for who knows how long. GRRRR.

I try to do many of the reaps as well, OH MY GOODNESS the cost of shipping now can far exceed the price of the reap gifts. I want to do right by my victim but the shipping cost have made me stop and rethink what am I going to send. I would much rather pop in the box more small, lightweight things then spend that money on shipping. I know if purchase something online I might get cheaper or free shipping but then there will most likely be fewer items in my box then if I found them in second hand stores or made it myself. 

What then really chaps my hide is the care the PO takes with the packages we spent so much money on to ship. Tracking does nothing to insure things arrive safe or heck arrive at all. I still have a reap that tracking says is at a regional center waiting to go out for 2 plus years. Ask the PO what up with that you might as well be talking to the wall. They know nothing and get reimbursement it's like pulling teeth. Luckily that time I know the package got to it's victim thanks to the victim posting pictures. A more recent reap shipment, tracking has the box delivered 15 miles from me NOT across the country... Tracking just said left at reception - WHAT????? I never learned if my victim ever got the package as they never posted photos or responded to when asked if it arrived. 

OK off my soapbox...


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

I got a card from the in laws and she put a cute cat Keychain in there and wrote hand cancel , they broke the Keychain they hand canceled it Not!

I was at the dollar store looking for cupcake wraps so bunny rotten tail can include them with his greetings
I always try to smash them flat so as not to cause issue when they go thru the post office


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Bunny rotten tail wants to send you rotten greetings


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I have my cards designed going to wait till the end of the month so I have enough for any late comers to the exchange.... I know you are out there.... come play rotten egg toss with us.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

I will start on mine this weekend
And will be on the hunt for red white and dead stamps


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

What no more takers??? Others must want some rotten eggs sent their way.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Got these at Michael's $5 deal great for the halloween exchange I might go back and get the spring pack for the rotten exchange


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Bunny rotten tail will very sending his rotten greetings your way soon


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

My cards are finished, in envelopes, addressed, ready to go. I just have to get stamps and send them. I'm going to wait till next week so they get there closer to Easter.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm slow on execution, but my ideas are down pat. I should have mine together and ready to go early next week. Fingers crossed!

And as an answer to my earlier un-related question about a leprechaun outfit for a 3 foot skeleton?? A 0-3 month baby onesie fits perfectly!!! Imma have the best dressed skeleton around now that I learned that!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Wonder what other hear think of changing future Rotten Egg Exchanges to Walpurgis or Walpurgisnacht card exchanges? After doing some internet reading it appears Walpurgisnacht is the "other Halloween" - the last chance for witches and their nefarious cohorts to stir up trouble before Spring reawakened the land.

If we made the change it would allow for a set date April 30 unlike the moving around the calendar Easter does. It would also give us a little more time after Vampy Valentines before gearing up for making new cards. Any thoughts?


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm all for it , better to plan and get supplies with the later date and it's witches


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm all for anything that involves witches so it sounds fine to me. I'm happy either way.


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

I think walpurgis would be fun. let's try it next year


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Will be getting the rotten greetings ready to go leaving a stinky trial along the postal route


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Here comes Fester Rotten Tail, limpin' down the bunny trail, limpity , loppity , moldy cards are on the wayyy. Bringing ev'ry girl and boy, a basket full of oozing joy. Things to make your Easter heart decayyy. Limpity, loppity, limpity, loppity, rotten cards are on the way !!!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I believe my cards are in the hands of the USPS and hopefully hopping their way to you.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Rotten greetings on the way to you


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Mine sent out today rotten greetings coming your way


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

We got our cool card from Stink and Frog. Love it , the bunny in the graveyard cracked me up. So fun getting our first card. Thanks Stinkerbell.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Stinkerbell I so look forward to your cards it's as if we are there in those forgotten cemeteries 
Really like the map lots of history there 
Thank you for my rotten greetings


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Roslyn Cemeteries are amazing, each cemetery is just a little bit different from the others. The first time we were there we chatted a while with one of the volunteers who happens to live near us but drives over on the weekend to work there. Some of the cemeteries, like Veterans, are easier to maintain - flat open land, more grassy. But ones like Old City Cemetery are near impossible he told us, they do the best that they can but nature is winning. It's set into the rocky mostly dirt hillside, trees, large stones, old iron fences, concrete walls to level burial sites all take their toll on the grounds.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

What stories those cemeteries could tell
Of those that walk between the veil


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

my cards went out tuesday... lost track of days


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Before I was even born, a local druggist would send insult/comic Valentines to about a dozen citizens of this small town, before Valentines Day. He was "picky" about who he sent them too, just well-known public professionals like Lawyers , Doctors, local Politicians.
Then when these cards arrived, most of these people were soon in his store each buying a dozen or more to mail to they thought might have sent the insult card to them. (My Dad figured this out easily because he was working in the Post Office at that time.)
I guess it was sort of like a Farmer planting seeds?


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

That's one way to drum up a little business and maybe give someone who might be a little nose in the air something to think about. Wonder how many besides your dad figured it out. 



Gym Whourlfeld said:


> Before I was even born, a local druggist would send insult/comic Valentines to about a dozen citizens of this small town, before Valentines Day. He was "picky" about who he sent them too, just well-known public professionals like Lawyers , Doctors, local Politicians.
> Then when these cards arrived, most of these people were soon in his store each buying a dozen or more to mail to they thought might have sent the insult card to them. (My Dad figured this out easily because he was working in the Post Office at that time.)
> I guess it was sort of like a Farmer planting seeds?


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

hallowmas said:


> What stories those cemeteries could tell
> Of those that walk between the veil


Yes... all we can do is ponder those stories. I'm hoping one day to get back down to the Bay area to see the town of Colma. When San Fran in 1912 banned cemeteries from the city limits and started the eviction those already there, supposedly it was all moved to the town of Colma. It's said they have over 1.5 million burials there in I think it's 16 different cemeteries. Imagine the stories there. So sad to think you are at your final rest only to be evicted and moved... or at least hope the you along with your stone were moved and not just paved over.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm a little concerned about my cards, I mailed them all the way on the fourth and no one lives so far from me that they shouldn't have gotten them yet. I even took them to the post office to stamp them because I didn't have stamps. I'm going to be ticked if they didn't have enough postage or something ( don't see any reason this would be the case) after the post guy is the one who gave me the stamps. Oh well I will just have to hope for the best.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm sorry I've been meaning to thank you for your card... 10 lashes with a wet noodle. I was kinda waiting to see if more came so I could snap a photo of them to post but alas yours has been the only one so far.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Yes thank you I got mine as well


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Keep that wet noodle out - So far I've gotten cards from disembodied voice (and dark snowflake Elsa  ) - love the running slime details on it! and from Stinkerbell & Frog Prince - thanks so much for the radish seeds and I love the info about the cemetery (and the evil bunny in it!)

I sent mine out Tuesday (I think) and vast majority I forgot to put my screen name on, so if you got a photo signed by Lisa & Chuck the Skele-bunny - that's me!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Got another card today ! Thanks Hallowmas, love all your stamps.


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

thank you disembodied voice and stinkerbell & frog prince!!! I love the bunnies!!!


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

and my affianced was super excited for the radish seeds... they were on the list to pick up for the garden!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I hope the radish seeds do their thing and radish it's the first time I've tried making seed paper.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I made a post yesterday but now it's not on here , so I don't know if I didn't push the reply button or if I goofed and posted it in the wrong thread...oops.
Anyway, I was thanking two peeps for the two great cards we received yesterday from Lisa and gloomycat. Megan loved Chuck, thanks so much lisa for sending her her own card, that was great and much appreciated. They were both such fun cards. Loved the sky on yours gloomycat. did you make that part?


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

I wish I made the sky.... but no, I just have an obsession with paper and it was in a stack with other beautiful starry papers ??


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Sending out a thank you very much to Gloomycatt, Hostesswiththemostess and Hallowmas for our recently received cards. Hope everyone has a happy bunny day with lots of chocolate and eggs.


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

thank you lisa and hostesswiththemostess!! hope everyone has a great day!!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

A Thank you goes out to Lisa for her card. Hope the Easter Rabbit was good to everyone.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you all for the wonderful cards 
I enjoy doing the exchanges
Now to plan for red white and dead !!!!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Kmeyer1313 your card arrived thanks so much. Still have one I'm waiting on but hope to snap a pic of the ones I've gotten already and post it later today. 

Yes Red White and Dead will be coming soon... can't wait for the Zombie hoards.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Hostesswiththemostess and Kmeyer get shout outs, got your cards today. Loved them both, thanks so much guys. I think I have one left to Stink.
I've never done the red white and dead exchange, might this year,


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

thank you kmeyer!!! the bunny arrived on Tuesday ?


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks to Itzpopolatl your card arrived on Friday I think it was. 

Thanks to all for the spring time wishes. Hope to see you all at the Red White and Dead card exchange this summer.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks Itzpopolotl, We got your card yesterday. We got all our cards and they were all so great. Thanks to everyone for all the great spring greetings.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm sorry that I kinda fell off the map for a bit (problems at home), but I did receive everyone's card, save one which is on its way, and I loved them all so much! It brought some sorely-needed cheer to my little corner of the world....

I'll post individual thanks when I get the last card....

Already scouting the stores for Red White And Dead ideas!


----------

